# Chuck Eye again



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

View attachment 496353
Really nice when a girl you grew up with owns a butcher shop L&Js butcher shop in Lake City. Called her up said want two 2" thick chuckeyes. They're 21oz a piece. They're meats amazing. Gave a 2 hour. bath in Worcestershire sauce, seasoned with Kingsford original (really good) into oven for reverse sear to 120, into cast iron pan for sear to 128.
Then blackened shrimp in cast. Vegetables in oven potatoes, asparagus, zucchini, green beans yellow squash, red pepper, mushrooms, tomatoes and onions in butter, garlic and pepper seasoning. Last we found a artisan bread we love.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)




----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)




----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)




----------



## Chappy410 (Sep 20, 2014)

That makes me hungry. I'm sure it tasted as good as it looks.


DEDGOOSE said:


> View attachment 496363


----------



## Classic8Track (Jan 23, 2020)

Looks like a great meal. Smoked Chuck makes nice pulled beef.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

I've been cooking a chuck roast for the last 48 hours sous-vide at 137 degrees for dinner tonight. Should be good eats. Maybe I'll snap a pic later.

Planning on serving it with peas, corn and gold potatoes with parsley and a Dutch apple pie.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Classic8Track said:


> Looks like a great meal. Smoked Chuck makes nice pulled beef.


Actually it's a chuck eye steak from fifth rib. I just ask that there thick only 2 on a cow


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

PunyTrout said:


> I've been cooking a chuck roast for the last 48 hours sous-vide at 137 degrees for dinner tonight.


Wow. That's something. A picture would be great.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

zig said:


> Wow. That's something. A picture would be great.


I


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

zig said:


> Wow. That's something. A picture would be great.


Sorry Zig. I forgot to take a picture. All I can say is that there were zero leftovers.


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

PunyTrout said:


> Sorry Zig. I forgot to take a picture. All I can say is that there were zero leftovers.


Ahhh! No picture... Oh well. Was it tender?


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

zig said:


> Ahhh! No picture... Oh well. Was it tender?


To be honest, it was very good - tasty, but not really fork-tender. It was sliceable rather than being falling apart tender. I've done other roasts sous vide at slightly higher temps with better results.

As my Mom is fond of repeating; the secret to tender meat is a _sharp knife_...

Next time I think I'll use a higher temp to find a balance between being braised and sliceable.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Center cut chuck eye steaks are a favorite of mine to cook sous vide. Usually at 133 degrees overnite and then a good sear makes for a great steak.


----------

